# New products and long overdue product photos



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2013)

If you havent noticed yet, we added a bunch of products yesterday along with some long overdue photos (more of which will be added later today)... you can find them here under new products:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list.html


----------



## JBroida (Oct 29, 2013)

more stuff up under new items... a quick list of some highlights includes-
-270 mm Gesshin hide kiritsuke
-270 mm Gesshin hide sakimaru takobiki
-270 mm Gesshin hide Kensaki yanagiba
-Gesshin Hide Ginsanko Yanagiba
-Gesshin Hide 300mm Blue #1 Yanagiba with momiji engraving
-pictures of the jinzo aoto
- kurouchi Damascus paper knife
-pictures of the Kochi knives


----------

